# Salary, Cost of Living and Schooling - Expat move



## ca.pankajgupta (Feb 27, 2015)

I am into a salary discussion with Big 4 Consulting - Senior Manager Grade in Singapore. I have been asked for a salary expectation by the Firm. I wanted to get a feeler of the existing salary range to live in Singapore. If some one can guide me as to what is the mid to high end salary range pm for a good living in Singapore. I will be coming to Singapore to the job along with my wife and son (8 yrs.) going to class 3.

Please guide me on the following:

1. Good Salary range pm - Management layer salary pm (mid to high end) which will give us some decent savings per month
2. What's the housing rentals in Singapore (good ones in good locality, safe and secure)
3. What's the taxation rate in Singapore?
4. How much will I shed on the sons schooling and do we have Indian school in Singapore?
5. Generally how much one spends on grocery etc.?
6. How much charges for internet, utility, car etc.?

I am presently working in Bahrain and thus having this understanding will enable me to make a good move along with my family. Please help me out.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

1. Good Salary range pm - Management layer salary pm (mid to high end) which will give us some decent savings per month
The average household income in Singapore is around S$8000/month now. Note that the expense structure of locals is very different from foreigners: They usually don't pay rent or school fees!

2. What's the housing rentals in Singapore (good ones in good locality, safe and secure)
A reasonable Condo in a convenient location for public transport will cost you S$4000/month and more. Simpler HDB flats can be had for S$2000-3000/month

3. What's the taxation rate in Singapore?
Income tax rates are very low. Check iras.gov.sg for details.

4. How much will I shed on the sons schooling and do we have Indian school in Singapore?
I don't know the Indian School (check with them directly!), but private schools in Singapore aren't cheap at S$1500-3000/month.

5. Generally how much one spends on grocery etc.?
This depends very much on your habits, expectations and spending choices. I usually say S$600/month per person is reasonable, but you may need a lot more, especially if you drink, smoke, eat at fancy restaurants or have exotic (from a Singaporean viewpoint) dietary needs, take taxis often, ...

6. How much charges for internet, utility, car etc.?
Internet is S$20-50/month, utilities (gas, water, electricity, garbage) S$100-600/month depending on usage (aircon is a major factor here!), cars are the most expensive in the world - after you spend a minimum of S$100000 to buy a small Japanese, budget S$2000/month for petrol, tax, parking, road tolls and other incidental expenses.


----------



## vinaybj (May 1, 2013)

Pankaj ,

4. How much will I shed on the sons schooling and do we have Indian school in Singapore?
If your kid is upto 5-6 yrs of age , then the exps of schooling of 3-4 hrs per day is around 250-400 PM. 
There are even local schools which are in the range of 300-400 pm from class I onwards. Admission are bit difficult for a foreigner .

http://www.giissingapore.org/Admissions/Fees.aspx


----------

